# Battery box for TM (Battle Born Li)



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

Per request from Labsrule, I am posting up my TM battery box prototype build.

At the build time for my EVO (fall 2020), I did not know what to do for TM power supply. I knew I did not want more weight in the back of boat. Also, I wanted the Battle Born battery, and wanted to do a battery box for easy removal, since I was not going to use TM full time. Kevin (at Eastcape) offered to put in a shelf, Battery Tender, and wiring in the bow.

So, this is what I came up with. My first try. I plan on making another one, as I have learned from my mistakes.

Got the box from Amazon, and it was hard to find one big enough for battery to fit. Got most of the rest of the electronicals from Amazon also. There is Minn Kota breaker in there. Also put in a 12v converter for the accesory outlets.

As I was building it last fall before I received boat EVO.


----------



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

Finished and after sea trail. She worked great. My only complaint is cable from the TM barely fits thru the bow hatch. Might have a pro cut out a notch. The silver component mounted to the side
is the 12v converter.


----------



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

The bow storage shelf and Battery Tender recepticle. I bought the straps and installed. The box straps in nicely, and have not had a problem with movement from chop. Once you strap in the box, you attach the terminals to the 
battery posts on box. Then plug in the Battery Tender plug from the TM to its recepticle. Easy to charge with box in the bow. Got the charger from Battle Born web store.


----------



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

One more post for Labsrule.
View attachment 165700


----------



## Labsrule (Sep 30, 2013)

Great information and interested in the " mistakes" you made. Does the voltage meter and the 5v outlet draw constant voltage to keep the leds on? Where does the Battery Tender male plug into? Good looking happy dog.


----------



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

Mistakes were 1) a few of the wires too short 2) battery meter not readable while stowed in bow. Just like if you had to put the same piece of IKEA furniture together for the second time, you would do it better.

The small switch you see to the left of the 5v outlet turns off the outlets and battery meter.

If you look at last bow hatch pic, the Battery Tender recepticle is mounted on the lip of the bow hatch. Should have taken the protective cover off for pic. The Battery Tender was used so I could remove TM and reconnect easily without dealing with the battery post on box while leaving box in the bow hatch . I have a stern mounting puck that can be used if I want the TM out of the way while out on trip. Could have just connected driectly to battery box, but since the Battery Tender was there when I got it, I decided to use it.


----------



## Labsrule (Sep 30, 2013)

I am getting the parts together to make a similar 24v portable trolling motor battery box. Planning to use the Engel 30 Drybox as the starting place. I had looked at the Seahorse 540 case and Dewalt Tough Box as well but decided on the Engle mostly because of aesthetics. The box is going to be on the deck rather than inside a compartment and that it is sturdy, one can stand / sit on the lid. I had not thought of adding a volt meter. Does it show a voltage drop during a day of use?


----------



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

Labsrule said:


> Does it show a voltage drop during a day of use?


I sure the volt meter would show the voltage drop, as it reads continously. Problem is that I cant see it when in its in the bow hatch. The Battle Born has not gone much after a few hours of work from what my charger tells me. 

Be sure there is plenty of room in your box for the backside of the components and the their backside wire connections.


----------

